
Racial Bias in AI Isn’t Getting Better and Neither Are Researchers’ Excuses - laurex
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/8xzwgx/racial-bias-in-ai-isnt-getting-better-and-neither-are-researchers-excuses
======
RenRav
How much diversity can one realistically expect from AI Portraits? It was
trained on 15th century European paintings.

